# 48 and 6dp 5dt



## Dragonlady (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi I had 2 5d blasts transferred on the 25th in the Czech Republic. I have 2 children already. A nearly 17yo boy who was IVF with my own eggs and a 6yo girl who is donor embryo from the Czech Republic. Transfer day was the exact same day 7 years ago for her! With her I got a bfp at 5dpt but so far I've had 3 bfn's 😔 I'm 48 with 23 years of ttc so you'd think I'd be used to this by now but it doesn't get any easier!! Last night my little girl opened a bag of cheese puffs next to me (I love cheese puffs!) and the smell absolutely knocked me sick! I had to run to the toilet and throw up 😂

I have the same pg symptoms I had with my little girl 7 years ago. Metallic taste in my mouth, feeling sick, extremely painful boobs and lower tummy cramping 😖

Don't know if I'm more scared of it working or not working at this point!


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Symptoms sound promising. Sometimes hpts just don't pick anything up till later on.
Id wait until at least 12dp5dt
Good luck! X


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

agree with K jade, symptoms are promising, fingers crossed x


----------

